# Star Wars Episodio IX: The Rise of Skywalker. Dicembre 2019.



## Hellscream (13 Aprile 2019)

Annunciato finalmente il titolo dell'episodio finale che concluderà questa nuova trilogia della saga di Star Wars. Il titolo è *The Rise of Skywalker*, teaser al secondo post.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Aprile 2019)




----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Aprile 2019)

Non hanno già violentato abbastanza la mitica saga degli anni 80?

Per me gli star wars si fermano ai primi tre usciti... gli altri li trovo orripilanti...


----------



## Pit96 (13 Aprile 2019)

Me lo vedrò sicuramente


----------



## Hellscream (24 Agosto 2019)

Poster (bellissimo)


----------



## Emme (24 Agosto 2019)

Da vedere ...nella speranza sia migliore degli altri due...


----------



## Mou (24 Agosto 2019)

Mai piaciuto Star Wars.


----------



## kipstar (24 Agosto 2019)

lo vedrò sicuramente


----------



## fabri47 (24 Agosto 2019)

Dei nuovi ho visto il 7 e Rogue One poi ho lasciato perdere. Magari in futuro recupererò il resto, ma la sensazione di già visto e forzato è evidente e poi, onestamente, penso che la fantascienza debba essere rivalutata, perchè vedere 90% computer grafica e 10% di realtà a me ha stancato. Nulla a che vedere con la genuinità dei primi capitoli degli anni 80', dove nonostante non si avevano i mezzi di oggi, il tutto sembrava più "vero". Sarà un'impressione mia, da nostalgico, ma ho queste sensazioni.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2019)

Secondo (mini) trailer


----------



## Hellscream (22 Ottobre 2019)

Trailer finale


----------



## Hellscream (22 Ottobre 2019)

E poster ufficiale


----------



## sipno (22 Ottobre 2019)

Solo io ci ho visto un clone di episodio VI?

Comunque sta trilogia per me è una tragedia... Mamma che pessima.. davvero. Finalmente finisce va.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2019)

Quando basta una sola musica...


----------



## sipno (28 Novembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quando basta una sola musica...



Peccato che poi il risultato è pietoso. Non vedo l'ora che finisca questo abominio di trilogia.

La Disney deve pensare a fare cartoni animati.


----------



## Butcher (29 Novembre 2019)

Lerciume.


----------



## juventino (29 Novembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quando basta una sola musica...



No, non basta. Questa trilogia fin qui è stata un disastro assoluto e dopo l’orrore de Gli Ultimi Jedi questo va boicottato per dovere morale.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2019)

La Disney quando vuole sa anche lavorare bene, con Rogue One ha fatto un ottimo lavoro per esempio e tutto sembrava tranne che una bambinata disneyana (probabilmente perchè non ambiva a fare grossi incassi come la trilogia sequel). Ma, purtroppo, l'errore è sempre il solito. Basta sequel commerciali e reboot, basta! Già era di troppo la trilogia prequel. Star Wars doveva rimanere un cult fermo agli anni 80'. E perciò non do neanche la colpa alla Disney, ma a George Lucas che ha svenduto così una saga che doveva rimanere chiusa per sempre in cassaforte.

Servono nuove idee per nuove saghe, punto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Novembre 2019)

4 - 5 - 6 hanno un'anima. non sono un fan ma mi piacciono molto e riconosco che hanno dentro tantissimo.
episodio 1 non è bello, 2 migliore, 3 mi è piaciuto davvero...

quando sono andato a vedere il 7 entusiasta mi ha lasciato davvero deluso... sempre uguale ma senza cuore ne anima e con la fine di han solo è finito anche star wars.

8 boicottato e 9 sicuramente boicotterò. un po' come 007. dal 20 in poi solo spazzatura.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Novembre 2019)

La nuova trilogia è praticamente uguale alla vecchia con personaggi nuovi e senza alcuna profondità. Peccato perché ci speravo.


----------



## sipno (30 Novembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La nuova trilogia è praticamente uguale alla vecchia con personaggi nuovi e senza alcuna profondità. Peccato perché ci speravo.



Diciamo che non è uguale, Ma palesemente scopiazzata episodio per episodio con un risultato terribile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Novembre 2019)

La terza trilogia é uno scempio.

Pero vi consiglio di guardare The Mandalorian - la nuova serie televisa che a dir poco é spettacolare e riesce a generare un vero feeling tipo "si, questo é Star Wars"


----------



## vota DC (30 Novembre 2019)

Ma perché hanno tirato fuori quel termine? Boba Fett nell'originale è laconico, con quel termine mi viene in mente uno che gira urlando Jamme Jamme brandendo il mandolino.


----------



## kekkopot (30 Novembre 2019)

Sono un fan dall'uscita del peggiore tra i film di Star Wars: episodio I. Ovviamente dopo aver visto gli altri, episodio I l'ho messo all'ultimo posto per gradimento 

Premesso questo, parlando dell'ultima trilogia, non si può negare con l'entrata in scena della Disney la qualità è ovviamente calata drasticamente.

Ho rivisto gli ultimi due episodi perchè non li ricordavo benissimo (e questo mi ha fatto capire che in realtà non mi sono piaciuti granchè dato che TUTTI gli altri film li ricordo molto bene). 

Episodio VII: episodio IV rimasterizzato in 4k. Con la differenza che invece di Dart Vader c'è un villan cazzutissimo quando ha la maschera e mega pippa appena la toglie. Fà più volte la figura del fesso davanti i suoi commilitoni e in più si fà battere in duello da due che non hanno mai preso una spada laser in mano. 
Deluso dalla scelta di associare il Primo Ordine ai nazisti. Veramente di pessimo gusto... e poi il Leader Supremo Snoke? Ma chi è? Da dove esce quest'individuo? Boh..

Episodio VIII: Sicuramente più bello. Anche se rimango perplesso per alcune scelte di sceneggiatura. La mano Disney evidentissima in MOLTE, forse troppe scene. 
Si incomincia a capire di più sulla storia di Kylo Ren ma ancora una volta fà la figura del fesso in più occasioni (in particolare vs. Luke). 
Il leader supremo lo abbiamo salutato senza capire NULLA del suo conto.
Rey è diventata una super Jedi con 2 giorni di addestramento.
Luke mi ha altamente deluso per la vicenda Kylo Ren però poi si rifà nelle scene finali...
L'apice della stupidità: Leila che rientra nella navicella dopo aver fatto una passeggiata nello spazio 
Nel complesso però è stato molto più spettacolare del precedente. Mi è piaciuta particolarmente la scena in cui il bombardiere sgancia le bombe: scena girata in una maniera che in uno Star Wars non s'era mai vista (dati i limiti tecnici dovuti al periodo storico dei predecessori)

Per questo nuovo episodio in uscita la cosa che mi incuriosisce particolarmente è la continuazione narrativa del personaggio Kylo Ren. Sperando che non finisca in maniera banale (lui diventa buono e vissero tutti felici e contenti). Per il resto, sicuramente lo vedrò, ma l'Hype non è così alto come quando uscirono Episodio II e III (quest'ultimo lo reputo il più bello a pari merito con il VI)


----------



## vota DC (30 Novembre 2019)

Aggiungiamo nell'episodio 8 pure la mancanza di psicologia dei comandanti ribelli: vecchie cariatidi che danno ordini apparentemente suicidi senza spiegare nulla nemmeno ai più valorosi ufficiali.


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Dicembre 2019)

Qualcuno sa quando uscirà il dvd di episodio IX? Su internet non ho trovato nessuna informazione a riguardo


----------



## kekkopot (4 Gennaio 2020)

Visto oggi con enorme ritardo. Che dire: sono riusciti a fare peggio dei primi due. Veramente imbarazzante questa trilogia.. Sarebbe stato più dignitoso se avessero cambiato nome invece di Episodio 7, 8 e 9.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2020)

Visto su Disney plus. Bello, a me è piaciuto!

Sicuramente più coraggioso e migliore dei due precedenti. Mi aspettavo di peggio, sinceramente.


----------



## Zanc9 (5 Maggio 2020)

Di questa nuova trilogia si salva Kylo Ren. Unico personaggio che sembra avere dei drammi interiori e faccia fatica a trovare la propria strada. Il settimo episodio ricordo lo accolsi con entusiasmo...sì, era la stessa sceneggiatura del IV ma aveva acceso in me ottime speranze per i due seguiti...avevano spianato bene la strada per un sacco di roba che poi non è mai arrivata. L'episodio 8 non sono riuscito a mandarlo giù essendo praticamente tutto inutile...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



I ribelli sono assediati nella loro nave con gli incrociatori alle calcagna, sono straconvinti che il loro capitano li voglia tradire e non stia facendo niente per cercare di scappare quindi si inventano un piano diabolico per entrare nella nave nemica spegnere il radiofaro e tornare indietro (quasi 2 ore di sceneggiatura) poi però falliscono. Si scopre che in realtà il capitano non voleva tradirli e alla fine fuggono tutti nelle navicelle di salvataggio mentre lei (il capitano) con la nave si sacrifica per farli scappare, ergo: 2 ore di film inutili, bastava parlarsi



L'episodio 9 non è stata una completa delusione, anzi, ma viste le premesse dell'8 non mi aspettavo granchè


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Di questa nuova trilogia si salva Kylo Ren. Unico personaggio che sembra avere dei drammi interiori e faccia fatica a trovare la propria strada. Il settimo episodio ricordo lo accolsi con entusiasmo...sì, era la stessa sceneggiatura del IV ma aveva acceso in me ottime speranze per i due seguiti...avevano spianato bene la strada per un sacco di roba che poi non è mai arrivata. L'episodio 8 non sono riuscito a mandarlo giù essendo praticamente tutto inutile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non l'ho trovato male, considerando che reputo questa trilogia sequel una delusione e, se avete notato, anche il design delle ambientazioni e dei personaggi tidimensionali, stavolta, è meno cartoonesco e "disneyano" ma più fedele ai vecchi star wars. Dirò di più, se ci fossero stati dei protagonisti carismatici e non quelle caricature che hanno messo (salvo solo Poe Dameron, l'unico che a guardarlo non ti scappa la risata) avremmo assistito anche ad un gran bel film. 

Concordo con te, penso che Gli Ultimi Jedi sia il film più brutto, anche più dell'episodio VII.


----------



## Zanc9 (5 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io non l'ho trovato male, considerando che reputo questa trilogia sequel una delusione e, se avete notato, anche il design delle ambientazioni e dei personaggi tidimensionali, stavolta, è meno cartoonesco e "disneyano" ma più fedele ai vecchi star wars. Dirò di più, se ci fossero stati dei protagonisti carismatici e non quelle caricature che hanno messo (salvo solo Poe Dameron, l'unico che a guardarlo non ti scappa la risata) avremmo assistito anche ad un gran bel film.
> 
> Concordo con te, penso che Gli Ultimi Jedi sia il film più brutto, anche più dell'episodio VII.



Secondo me l'ep VII è stato brutto solo a posteriori, alla luce del fatto che nessuno dei presunti misteri o plot che sembrava lanciare erano in realtà roba seria. Mi ricordo che quando lo vidi pensai che sarebbe stato fighissimo se avessero invertito i ruoli tra Kylo Ren e Rey, se fosse saltato fuori che Rey era un Syth che aveva perso la memoria



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



e invece quasi si innamorano...terribile...



...poi il "modello avengers" cioè azione e battute divertenti mi era piaciuto.

Sono d'accordo con te sull ep IX ed ho apprezzato tantissimo il ritorno al design anni 80 delle tecnologie e all'utilizzo di travestimenti e maschere più che della computer grafica


----------



## Zanc9 (5 Maggio 2020)

In compenso il migliore secondo me è stato Rouge One. Incredibile.

Lo reputo il migliore dopo la prima trilogia e gli ultimi 20 minuti di ep III


----------

